# Modern Blunderbuss



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 3, 2007)

I want one of these.


----------



## K31 (Feb 3, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I want one of these.



 I'd like to see the pattern, at household distances I doubt it would make much difference.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 3, 2007)

K31 said:


> I'd like to see the pattern, at household distances I doubt it would make much difference.


I doubt it would make much difference either.  But seeing the huge size of that bore might make someone really think about what their next move would be.  And hell, it's kinda just cool too.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 5, 2007)

wow!  Looks almost cartoonish...like something Elmer Fudd pulls out during rabbit season!


----------



## tellner (Feb 5, 2007)

duck season!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2007)

That is one interesting looking tool!


----------



## Blindside (Feb 5, 2007)

I seem to recall one of the gun boards going over this and discussing how the whole thing is a joke.  And given the angle of the bore to the stock, I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 5, 2007)

tellner said:


> duck season!




WABBIT SEASON!

I did some research on "Blunderbuss" and came across this...

The funnel-shaped barrel (either round or elliptical) is NOT designed to enhance the ballistics of the weapon, but serves to facilitate loading ammunition into the muzzle. This makes it much easier to refill a blunderbuss with shot in situations where this would not normally be possible (as when riding shotgun on a stagecoach speeding down a bumpy road).
The American National Rifle Association carried out some experiments with antique blunderbusses in the 1960's[citation needed] and discovered that the flared barrel had NO effect on the spread of shot; shot did spread, as in any other shotgun, but not to the same extent as the barrel.

So in the end you have a gun that looks more intimidating and is louder but doesn't have any ballistic (spread) advantage that the barrel might have you believe. maybe it does if you use thier propietary ammo.  To top it of, it looks like rain or other debris could easily find its way down the flared barrel. Would probably be easy to clean with a toilet brush though.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn!  I had to take a second look.  I thought it was some freaky looking scope mounted on it, LOL!

It does look cool but it really does look cartoonish.

Planning on putting on an Elmer Fudd hat, Jeff?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 5, 2007)

> Would probably be easy to clean with a toilet brush though.



Ok, I should not have been taking a drink when I read that one!


----------

